# It used to be my Florida room



## slavetoabunny (Feb 12, 2009)

Pat finished building the second pen for the fosters and I have them both out in the Florida, ummm I mean bunny, room. It is so much more convenient having everything in one room instead of three rooms!

View towards the foster end of the room. Note that we have conveniently provided seating for anyone who want to sit and cuddle a bunny.







View toward the other end of the room. I love the storage box and my mini-fridge. It saves so much time in the morning having my veggies out there. It's so convenient to prep my salads on top of the fridge.






The entire space is very roomy - 300 s.f.


----------



## BSAR (Feb 12, 2009)

That is such a lovely set up you have!!
You are so lucky I wish I could have a big space like that for my buns!


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 12, 2009)

Oohh, I reall really like your set-up.  It's really nice.
I wish I could have my bunnies indoors in a nice area like this! 

-
Karlee


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 12, 2009)

I see you have a tripod. We need more pictures of yourself. :coolness:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 12, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I see you have a tripod. We need more pictures of yourself. :coolness:


The tripod has a spotting scope on it. We usually use it to see close-ups of the alligators in the lake. And sometimes to watch people in the city park on the other side of the lake. My husband does sometimes use it to take photos. He's the camera geek, I just use my Canon Powershot S5. And yes, I have never ventured off of "Auto".


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 12, 2009)

LOL Stan and the camera setup! 

Patti, I'm so jealous! That's the room I want for a bunny room......


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 12, 2009)

Lovely bunnyland! Cousin Mel is packing her suitcase for a visit. 

Ah ha! I knew there were gators in the lake.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 12, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Pat finished building the second pen for the fosters and I have them both out in the Florida, ummm I mean bunny, room. It is so much more convenient having everything in one room instead of three rooms!
> 
> View towards the foster end of the room. Note that we have conveniently provided seating for anyone who want to sit and cuddle a bunny.
> 
> ...



That's gorgeous

I have a room also ...

but it doesn't look like THAT!!! Lol


----------



## missyscove (Feb 12, 2009)

Your setup looks great!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm very pleased with it. The setup is very functional. The buns seem to like the move too. They have a much better view than they did before.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 12, 2009)

I hope they thump when the alligators come close :shock:

Fabulous set-up, Patti.


----------



## momof2buns (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow! What a fantastic room!:shock:


----------



## naturestee (Feb 12, 2009)

I need a Florida room! It looks much nicer than my bunny bedroom.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW I"D LOOVE THAT


----------



## trailsend (Feb 14, 2009)

It looks great! Makes such a good bunny room too with that great view and all that light!  I love your setup.


----------

